# unlucky me



## finefilly (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiya about 5 weeks ago my silver doe had a litter of 8. Unfortunetly one didn't make it but the remaining 7 are fighting fit. But guess what. Just my bad luck upon sexing the little tykes I noticed that out of 7 there was only 1 doe. The rest are bucks. What luck a lol. They are all champers and champers n white except one buck who is pew. Strange.


----------

